# What is biggest device/monitor I can watch remote downloads from stream



## pkellner (Jan 21, 2008)

Anything bigger than my ipad I can watch stuff I've downloaded over my stream?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

pkellner said:


> Anything bigger than my ipad I can watch stuff I've downloaded over my stream?


nope. Android support "coming soon", no other support (I.E. windows, mac, Roku, etc) announced or rumored


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

You don't need a stream to download to a windows 8 computer or tablet. You can use kmttg (or tivo desktop) while at home, and take it anywhere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SugarBowl said:


> You don't need a stream to download to a windows 8 computer or tablet. You can use kmttg (or tivo desktop) while at home, and take it anywhere.


Doesn't have to be Windows 8 either. TiVo Desktop works with XP and above.


----------

